# Please Use Tags



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

By giving your posts and threads tags you can make it easier to find. vbulletin now constructs a 'tag cloud' as seen on some blogs.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> By giving your posts and threads tags you can make it easier to find. vbulletin now constructs a 'tag cloud' as seen on some blogs.



 I can only tag threads.

Can I edit tags when a thread changes to include new topics?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

You can add 2 tags on each post, though not using the quick reply (you need the full editor)


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> You can add 2 tags on each post, though not using the quick reply (you need the full editor)



 Where? This is all I see:









Thanks, -- N

EDIT: Ah, nevermind. It's not in the new reply options, it's just at the bottom of the thread. I can add tags without replying?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> You can add 2 tags on each post, though not using the quick reply (you need the full editor)



Cool. 

This is a great feature. "EN World 2" just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## hong (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh, check it out, I just added a tag!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 2, 2008)

A new tag idea... for those threads that have been around since the beginning of EN World or have a huge following. The ones in the list are just the ones I have chosen that seem to fit the bill. Feel free to add your own "legacy thread" tag to your favorite "enduring" thread. - KF72

*"Legacy Thread" Tag*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/tags.php?tag=legacy+thread


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 3, 2008)

Nifft said:


> I can add tags without replying?




Yup.  I've been adding tags to just about every thread I read.  It's my own little way of contributing if I don't actually have anything constructive to say. 

Something I was wondering about is, what should we do if we see "bad" tags on a thread?  I'm talking about things that are wrong or inappropriate.  A couple days ago I saw a thread tagged "your mom".  That was obviously somebody playing with the tag features.  Should we just ignore these and trust that the good tags will outnumber the bad, or report the posts so mods can remove the irrelevant tags?

Edit: Actually there are a lot of good examples on this thread.


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. Tags are fantabulaburiffic!


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2008)

How do we tag blog entries... I'm not figuring it out...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 3, 2008)

Graf said:


> How do we tag blog entries... I'm not figuring it out...



You don't - not until the next version is released. That is one of the features they have announced *will* be included in the next version of the blog software.


----------



## Graf (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the brain of a small anthropoid.
I found the categories option.

Please ignore me.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 3, 2008)

How did hong's mama and your mama become tags for this thread? Hrmmm?


----------

